# Dr Cloyd's Pesticide Mode of Action Chart



## likespaphs (Nov 30, 2008)

this is a guide of different pesticide classes so that when one rotates, one rotates to a different class to help delay resistance....

CLICK HERE FOR MODE OF ACTION CHART


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! Handy!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 30, 2008)

nope. brian....
(i'm a funny guy)


----------



## paphreek (Nov 30, 2008)

Good list, Brian. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 30, 2008)

Yup, that's brian! Thanks handy!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2008)

Real men don't use charts or instructions for pesticides! :evil:


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, Brian!
:clap:


----------

